# All I want are answers...



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

I am a 23 year old male and my life literally spiraled downward starting from Last September. Now before I continue, I would just like to mention the fact that I was a healthy adult that had plenty of fibre, water (2Litres a day) and worked out every day. I was the best sales person at my Harvey Norman store, I had an incredible family and I was genuinely happy with my life. Than.. out of nowhere, I became hospitalized from what would appear at the time as severe bowel pains and a bad onset of continuous constipation as well as a few other unexplained symptoms. After a CT Scan, I was approached and informed that there's a possibility that I could have Diverticulitis. Now what struck me as odd is that everything that I did up to that point as well as the fact that I am still only young directly contradicted that (But still.. apparently I have Diverticula disease, which is an illness of someone that has not had much fiber/water intake or exercise and can also accumulate from the act of straining to defecate throughout their life and usually only afflicts the old? I'm also only 23 mind you).

I lost everything I worked hard to gain, my job, my career, my lifestyle and my health, I now only get to see my beautiful 3 year old son once a week because of it. My partner also left me on top of that.. and So after months of seeing GP after GP and being told that the only way for them to gain a better idea is to refer me to a specialist of gastroenterology. Which after several consultations, he subsequently referred me to a bowel surgeon for an endoscopy.. I forked out 2000 dollars to get them done privately because I kept getting pushed back further and further down the public list.. So I endured the awful preparation which just made matters worse. I went through with the procedures and did not receive my results back for another month and half after that point.. only to be told that there is nothing wrong with me. Now after experiencing what would seem to be the longest stretch of a reoccurring and worsening illness, I was not in the slight bit relieved.. I was frustrated and angry having been told that there is nothing wrong in my large intestine and stomach because these issues were literally getting worse. No amount of fiber, water, natural alternatives, exercises, laxatives or absolutely anything would change or relieve these growing issues, the only thing that slightly helped was using a foot stool when going to the toilet. The one issue which I only just realized recently that has remained consistent was the fact that I would barely ever get an urge to defecate and this would be accompanied by rectal pressure and when I did go, I would have to strain (Regardless of the consistency of the stool, soft or hard, it made no difference, it would literally just get stuck in my rectum and sit there, causing a massive array of gastrointestinal issues; Severe waves of gas, pressure pain in the left side of my abdomen, diarrhea (Occasional) ( fiber just aggravated this issue as well) It also causes an inability to pass urine properly and I would also feel pain in my lower abdomen after emptying my bladder.

My Specialist has told me that he can no longer help me and had referred me to a colorectal Surgeon as he thinks that my issues are coming from my rectal area, I see the colorectal surgeon on the 6th of September. I am not intolerant to anything, I do not have any known gastro-intestinal condition medically speaking, I have an overall healthy body. The only time I can manage to go to the toilet now is after I wake up, that is it, after this point, I cannot go to the toilet, even if I have too and stool reaches my rectum, I get no urge (Which would usually allow someone to eliminate with absolute ease) and thus the vicious cycle of all my symptoms occurs, endlessly growing worse each day, recently I have begun getting terrible rectal pain which comes and goes. I am tired, weak and this has honestly put me through a hell of a lot, it has literally gotten to the point where it has put me in tears because it has taken so much of my time and consumed the passed year of my life. I was fine before last September, I had a normal urge to go to the toilet every day and then bam, it all happened out of nowhere. All I want are answers, this is not normal and I refuse to believe that I have to live out the rest of my life with this issue. Please help me as I do not know what else to do...

P.S: I apologize for this wall of text, at this point I feel as if it's pointless to seek out help as no one has been able to help me thus far.. I have done so much to try and treat these issues (Countless hours of research, relaxation techniques, using a foot stool, increasing my fiber intake, moving more, staying postive, using natural alternative medicines of all varying degree, but these issues only appear to be growing worse and more prevalent.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Jotoo15 -

I would first suggest stop eating any extra fiber. If extra fiber doesn't do the trick and help you go, it can make matters much worse.

I strongly suggest you take something at the same time every day to help you go.

After trying just about everything under the sun I've been taking this for over a year now, it definitely helps (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

Flossy is right--sometimes fiber can help with constipation but only if the constipation is caused by a lack of fiber to begin with. some of us here--particularly those of us with slow colonic transit--have found that fiber--especially insoluble fiber-- is not our friend. if you're already backed up and/or your colon is moving slowly, adding more fiber will only back things up all the more.

if you are having trouble with getting stool out of the rectum or with incomplete bowel movements, you could have pelvic floor dysfunction. pelvic floor dysfunction is not just a woman's problem--men can develop it too. with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles do not coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool.

tight pelvic floor muscles can also reduce your body's ability to feel an urge.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor as well as rectal problems (lack of an urge etc).

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pfd. balloon retraining therapy can help with retraining your body to feel an urge.

you might find this video by a pelvic floor physical therapist helpful:






we had a recent post on here about loss of an urge and how to get it back:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/318730-loss-of-rectal-sensitivity-how-to-get-it-back/

good luck with your upcoming appointment with the c/r surgeon. hope he/she can give you some answers. take care.


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

flossy said:


> Hi Jotoo15 -
> 
> I would first suggest stop eating any extra fiber. If extra fiber doesn't do the trick and help you go, it can make matters much worse.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jotoo,

Have you used Preparation H, both suppositories and ointment? You did not mention hemorrhoids, but if you are having this much trouble, they usually go hand in hand. Prep H has helped me, along with Citrucel and Miralax. I would agree with not increasing fiber if you are already eating a lot. Too much fiber makes me worse.

This is a very frustrating condition. I feel for you. Keep posting. You are not alone.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you for getting back to me guys, I have been very hesitant on posting anything related to my current issues up on any forum until this point. But quite frankly the lack of an urge to go (I miss this feeling so much, I would literally go in minutes after getting this feeling) and the stool getting stuck in my (Ahem.. Rectum) constantly has limited a great deal of things in my life, it is now cascading out of control and is causing a few other issues that come along with having Outlit constipation. Not to mention the fact that I am worried that the Colorectal surgeon won't take me seriously as he is not cheap and I have to drive 8 hours just to attend a 30 minute consult, it seems that he is my last line of hope. So in essence, I don't know what to bring forth onto the table perse so that he can properly evaluate my condition in the right way. Being 23 years old, I have so much that I should be looking forward too, not to mention all the opportunities that have been popping up for me lately job wise. But all of it seems to fall away at the seams when I have to experience this issue on a daily basis, it's barely manageable and you cannot simply work around it. I have tried absolutely every method of treatment under the sun, but I know one thing is for certain, the issues start in the rectum. I want to believe that I can be treated from this issue.. because quite frankly, I don't want to experience another day of these problems, let alone having to experience them for the rest of my life.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, hopefully your c/r surgeon will take you seriously. really, he should if he's any good at all. mine always did.

when you go to your appointment, bring with you a list of questions and make it abundantly clear to him that this lack of an urge is seriously affecting your quality of life.

ask about getting tested--the defecatory proctogram to dx outlet problems such as pfd or a rectal prolapse and the anal manometry. the anal manometry measures the tone of the anal and sphincter muscles. it measures resting, releasing and squeezing anal sphincter tones, rectal sensation, muscle coordination and expulsion of material. it is very complete. both tests are very good diagnostic tests to have--i know--i've had both of them (the manometry twice)

and yes, if you are dx'd with pelvic floor dysfunction, you can be treated for it. biofeedback and physical therapy with a specially trained physical therapist can be very effective. balloon retraining therapy can be very helpful as well. my biofeedback PT was wonderful. these therapists are so knowledgeable and professional and caring. she knew more than the docs did about my problems. i asked her tons of questions and learned a lot.

good luck with your appointment. keep us posted. take care.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

You have absolutely done the right thing in consulting with the colon and rectal surgeon. Think about the visit in advance. You only have so much time with him or her. Make a concise list of all of your symptoms and when they started. Be sure to make a list of all of the questions that you have also. Try to be patient. This disease/syndrome is tricky and it can often take months or even years to get to the bottom of it and get it under control. I know what you mean about having no urge at all. I have had this issue for years, sometimes after taking a gut full of osmotic laxatives. I can't even void the colonoscopy prep properly. Feel free to send me a private message on here if you have questions.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Jotoo,

Best of luck with the colon & rectal surgeon visit. I agree with many of the comments made above, especially regarding fiber intake, and the helpfulness of defecography for getting a proper diagnosis of colorectal issues. Another option is to consider suppositories (for example, liquid glycerin, or dulcolax) or enemas. It seems there have been a number of questions here recently about these, and perhaps your surgeon will also have insights.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you again for all the support guys, posting here has been the best decision of my life. I feel so comfortable that everyone can relate and understand how I am feeling instead of thinking me as odd or simply thinking that I am over reacting a minor fault in the mechanics of my bowel health.

@Annie7 Thank you for the support and advice, I genuinely appreciate it.









@Sean I will definitely send a private message to you sometime today, thanks man.

@KC99 It's rather strange as I quite literally always have soft stool from the fibre that I do take(Sultana bran, traditional oat meal, rye bread, blue berries/strawberries/banana's. I do my best to minimize fibre as I have grown to realize that it only worsens the situation, one would think this would help everything come out easier, which in essence does, but if the train makes it to the station and won't leave, it messes up everything) - Then with light foods and proteins and carbs I usually eat chicken and eggs as well as white rice, but regardless of how soft or easy it should be to pass, it all still gets stuck in my rectum and causes pressure which worsens the issue, it's the exact same on the occasions that I do have harder stool). I tried glycerin suppositories a few times, they are not pleasant and only aggravate the issue, they have only been effective on one particular occasion; which actually also made things worse for me in the long term decreasing the "urge" even further.

I just heard back from the Colorectal Surgeon and without private health insurance it sure is going to be difficult to cover all the expenses of the multitude of tests that they are wanting to do, I also have to drive 8 hours to get there and will most likely stay with my sister and her husband for a week or so. Here are a list of tests that I have to go through before the Colorectal Surgeon wants to see me:

Colorectal scan diagnostic tests:


Anorectal Manometry
Anorectal Nerve Study Diagnostic Test
Colorectal Physical Examination (This is apparently extremely expensive)
Defecation Proctography Diagnostic Test
CT Scan of Pelvic Floor and Pelvis
5 Day Transit Study Test (Also expensive)

The Receptionist lady that contacted me today is putting together the prices for each test and discussing with the CR Surgeon as to what is absolutely necessary at this point in time and will send through an email containing said details.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--you most certainly are not odd nor are you overreacting! this is not a minor fault--bowel/rectal problems are a major thing and unfortunately cause a huge negative impact on our lives. you are being smart and proactive in taking steps to try to get the problems diagnosed and get a treatment plan figured out.

that's wonderful that your c/r surgeon is being so thorough with the testing. you're bound to get some answers from all these tests.

but so sorry they are all so expensive for you! i do hope that there is a way that you can manage to pay for them. if it's all too much money and you cannot afford to pay for all of them, maybe the doc could advise you as to which tests would be the most important for you and which, if any, tests you could skip for now at least and maybe take later if absolutely necessary...(of course, the 8 hour drive is a problem, too)

good luck. keep us posted--thanks.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

Well now I am suffering in the mornings, which is is usually the only time that I can actually pass anything at all and now I am expected to go back to full-time work, I can barely manage at home in general, I don't even want to imagine what it's going to be like in a workplace environment.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

That does sound like a very good, thorough test battery -- and I agree, that's unfortunate it's so expensive! I don't have any knowledge of what things are like in your medical system, but sometimes (at least in the US) it seems that people can get financial assistance through the hospital or provider's office. I don't know much about this, so I'm sorry to just throw out a vague idea, but it would be great if this didn't cost so much for you. And it makes sense that some tests might be a higher priority than others.

Sorry to hear the suppositories didn't work out well. And I definitely sympathize with the train analogy, as well as the struggles with figuring out how to work full-time under these circumstances. As for fiber, as we say with everything, the effect is different for everyone. It's a tricky call, sometimes, both from trying to figure out how your body responds, and deciding whether to forgo certain foods for the symptom benefit or stick with them for the nutrition benefit.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

I heard somewhere that you can use Glycerin Suppositories to retrain the rectum/Bowel, is this true? And if not, what about Bisocydl suppositiories (I haven't tried these yet because I'm afraid that they may harm my rectum further, but I assume they force the rectum to relax, spark the enteric nerves in the parasympathetic nervous system and trigger a bowel movement) I have a pack of Dulcolax Suppositories and unsure as to whether or not I should try them just to retrain my rectum until I can see the Colorectal Surgeon.


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

I will tell you what helped me after 20 yrs with IBS -C. I can't read dudes terrible cursive font. But here is what truly helped. 
Swiss Kriss herbal laxitive at night- 2-3 times a week. Dr Oz. BOAT breakfast. 3-4 hrs of total space in the morning. No work, no stressful conversations. Eat breakfast by myself. Breathe. Wait........

Unfortunately after 20 yrs - for the last 8 months my C has turned into D. So back to the drawing board. This is far worse. I'll figure it out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Jotoo-- i've seen both types of suppositories recommended for bowel retraining.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Jotoo, I would definitely try the Dulcolax suppositories. You really don't have anything to lose and you are not going to do any real harm to yourself by trying one. Like you, the glycerin ones have never worked very well for me.

I use Dulcolax suppositories when an oral laxative is not convenient or desirable - like when I am traveling or absolutely have to be at work early the next morning. They work pretty well if used according to the directions. The key is to push it far enough up into the rectum that it does not want to come right back out. I am trying not to be gross here, but you also don't want to push it into stool. The suppository needs to contact the bowel wall so that the medicine stimulates the lining of the bowel directly as the suppository melts.

Another must is to hold the suppository in as long as possible. Don't run to the toilet the first time you feel an urge. Try to hold back until the urge to evacuate is almost overwhelming. That means you are getting the maximum effect from the laxative medication. For me, that is anywhere from 30 to 45 minutes. Also, you should plan to spend a little time on the toilet. It always takes about 30 minutes for me. Push when it makes you have an urge, but don't strain. I used one this morning and was surprised at how long it kept working. I got up off of the toilet after about 30 minutes thinking I was done. However, no sooner than I had stepped into the shower, I needed to go again and had to jump back on the toilet. Allow at least an hour or hour and a half after insertion to complete the process.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you, Sean. This information is great! I will definitely try this out as my PFD has evolved to not being able to eliminate whatsoever.. Before, even on the worst of days I could still go to the toilet in the morning.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

@Sean I sent you a friend request as well, thank you for reaching out Sean.. it couldn't have been easy. It's feels strange being able to get things like this off my chest, since it usually just builds up and eventually overwhelms me. I was just curious but how does it affect you when you use the dulcolax suppository and how does it work? I used the glycerin suppository the other day and all I got was spasms and a little rectal pain. So it has made me hesitant on trying the dulcolax stimulant suppository out.

P.S: It's saying that you cannot receive any new messages?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Jotoo,

Sorry that your message did not reach me. My mailbox was at its limit. I cleared out a few old items, so please try again. I will send you a PM with an answer to your last post.

Sean


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

you should methylate the poop better. (group it together)

Beets at night help. Eat small organic beets cooked in the oven, 2 hours low temp like at 180 degrees until fully sugarized and soft.  Focus on kidney health. Kidney and large intestine are related. Eat whole Cranberries or 100% cranberry juice drink at 6:00 pm.

Iodine natural and methylation from this drink. Iodine and hormone drink. This is a natural iodine and I'm not mentioning this because you need it. Iodine can wake a sleeping bear from hibernation. There is no buzz from this drink when taken in moderation. No coffee buzz if you worry about that.

Drink this after breakfast. Ok mix 1-2 tsp dark maple sugar, 1 tsp cacao powder, mix and brew fresh coffee 1-2 cups with spring water (fresh cooked from green seeds are ideal, from the store works as well)

Good Luck!


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

@dlind70 What do you mean by methylate my stool better? Just wondering, but how would this help my Colorectal issues?

@Sean I responded to your last message, not sure if you have received it yet?

@Anni7 My colorectal Surgeon got back to me today, all up it is going to cost 2417 dollars before he will take my case on and do up a treatment plan, here is the list that was emailed to me:

1) Colorectal Diagnostic Scan - $620.40

2) Defecating Proctogram Scan - $240.00

3) Ct Scan of the Abdomen and Pelvis - $ 609.00
. 
4) Colon transit study - $782.

5) Consultation with Dr David Taylor - $166.00

Plus The anesthetist fee on top of that. Currently awaiting to receive my tax document in the mail so I can apply for my tax return.. I hope to god I get enough back to cover said expenses.

By the way, I have been taking 400mg of magnesium, 5000mg of Vitamin C and a range of B supplements along with varying degrees of pelvic floor exercises (Instead of lifting pelvic floor, squeezing as tightly as possible and holding (Which benefits those with weak pelvic floors/rectal incontinence) I gently lift my Pelvic floor muscles, squeeze lightly while breathing into my diaphram (Abdomen and stomach) count to 10 and instead of releasing instantly, I release slowly and feel the relaxation of my Pelvic floor from the moment I release until full relaxation). I do this 10 times lying down and 10 times standing up while listening to calming relaxation music, I do this 3 times a day. So far it's been effective as I was able to go again just after I woke up this morning and than another 2 times this morning thereafter (The last time I went today was a little difficult, although I still got a small urge to go, which is better than nothing). But ultimately, I am not sure if it was the Vitamin C, B or Magnesium tablets that did it or the fact that I am doing these pelvic floor exercises correctly.. Let me know your thoughts, in the mean time, have a lovely day.

Regards,

Jaye


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Jaye

yes i do hope that your tax refund is enough to cover your expenses. it's very good that your c/r surgeon is having you do all these tests because they really will provide some answers but it is unfortunate that they are so expensive. hopefully medicare will cover some of that.

that's good that the supplements that you are taking are helping. vitamin C and magnesium help to loosen stools and magnesium also helps relax the muscles in the colon which helps establish a smoother rhythm. and it sounds like the pelvic floor exercises you are doing are helping too--that was a great idea to start doing them.

these are the exercises my pelvic floor physical therapist told me to do:

one simple exercise to do for this is to gently squeeze your pelvic floor muscles--the muscles around your anus-and then relax them. squeeze just enough so that you can "get the release" as my pelvic floor PT puts it--- get the relaxed feeling. this helps you identify your pelvic floor muscles and also helps you to relax them.

here are two other exercises she told me to do:

1) slow contractions: contract your pelvic floor muscles for 5 seconds (gently) then relax them for 5 seconds. 10-15 times in row, twice a day. always relax for at least as long as you squeeze.

2) quick contractions: contract your pelvic floor muscles gently for 1 second and then relax for 1 second. again, never hold your breath while doing this.

she also told that that lying down after eating a good, warm breakfast and doing colon massage can help generate an urge. there are a lot of good u tube videos on colon massage but you basically start gently massaging your colon on the lower right side and work your way around the colon. don't use the tips of your fingers---use the flat part just below the tips and massage in small circles.

also it's very important to constantly be aware of your pelvic floor muscles throughout the day---keep monitoring yourself to see if your muscles have become tight and if they have, relax them. do this constantly--sitting, standing etc.

good luck with everything and thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## tp1972fxt (Sep 2, 2016)

urge to defecate is also being reduced, can it be that internal hemorrhoids can

attribute a lot to that lack of feeling? Same feeling is also for urinating sometimes

its like a blocked feeling or not the real normal urge to urinate more like a pain feeling

if bladder fills up. I was diagnosed with fungus(candida) before and i think it

has to do with systematic candida camoflaged. Also heavy metals like mercury can prevent

the regneration of the gut flora. i feel little bit better with probiotics(strong) in the bowel movement area but i not feel to come back to my old movements. B-Vitamins also important and

Zinc to have better movements as well as Triptophan (builts serotonin). Anyone here

have fungus + heavy metals and lyme desease?

Hard to find the real source of the problems.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

lyme disease from a tick bite (did you remember pulling the tick off ?? ) is real its problems compound with old manganese in the system manganese (in an alkalne body) will break down into manganese dioxide, that feeds the lyme. Eat new manganese to solve the issue. Manganese plus oxygen, all other forms are toxic. Pineapple, chickpeas, ground cloves with coffee in the morning, barley or oatmeal with sorghum surp help. Make sure to get your B vitamins.

Methylate the poop just means to eat more acidic vegetables and roots. acidic veg help the liver and colon Lentils, artichoke, cactus and cactus pear, beats, onions, carrots, pineapple, sweet potato fully suagarized (2 hours in oven at 180), all other root foods and sea vegetables are great for grouping your poop.

Or you could just take some castor oil and pine gum spirits of turpentine. 1/4 cup castor oil mixed 1 tsp pine gum spirits. Youll poop after that.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

@Dlind70 Will said Acidic vegetables help the enteric nerves in the rectal region to generate more of an urge?


----------



## tp1972fxt (Sep 2, 2016)

or is it just the bad forming of the stool what i recognize and the undigested food when it comes to generate an urge for bowel movement?

The lack of the good stool forming ?

and this is up to the micro biome forming the perfect stool to pass. disbiosis in the gut can only be corrected what i think by fecal transplantat

actually i not think probiotics consisting of lacto and bifido bacterias also from fermented food can do the job correctly.

It still needs other bacteria strains to be balanced out again. Unfortunately if you not have an appendix anymore you not hold a copy

of your original micro biome to restore completely.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

@Tp1972fxt The parasympathetic nervous system is responsible for promoting digestion and elimination, the enteric nerves (A part of the nervous system works with the rectum to allow for relaxation, obviously the rectum is suppose to discern the difference between a formed stool and gas/liquid, this doesn't apply to impaction, but everyone is different. This relaxation subsequently causes the stool to move down the rectum triggering the nerves to create what we know as an Urge to eliminate. I myself have soft normal size Stool's and I eat very healthy, I keep myself in optimum shape regardless of all the issues that I have to experience every day. There is nothing wrong with my colon, the shape or consistency of my stool, there is just a major issue with my rectum, it does not relax when it needs too, especially after 10AM enduring the day, I struggle to go at all for the rest of the day until the next morning after, even when I need too but don't get the urge too, which eventually leads to pressure, rectal pain, tightness, outlit constipation, gas and than if I can't go at all or don't go as much as I should, the pain moves up to my sigmoid colon where it stays (I think this might be some kind of pseudo-impaction as a result from the outlit constipation) until I take something like Osmolax, which usually lasts for a few days of diarrhea.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey I just wanted to update this forum, I am now experiencing loud rumbling in my rectum and extremely sharp intermediate rectal pain to accompany the outlit constipation that I am getting every single day.


----------



## tp1972fxt (Sep 2, 2016)

for me it goes along with fatigue and extreme sweating(out of nothing or after eating hot food) beside this colon problems with food intolerances. try to get some anti candida enzymes

or products with garlic.

these all symptoms of the vegetative nerve system. surely but the question is what is the source of all problems.

toxics or oxidative stress?


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

you need cholesterol. Cholesterol from butter, ghee, MCT oil, raw or cooked beef fat, eggs at night. help the inflammation to ease. Also a premier colon food is shiitake mushrooms cooked, they have potassium and manganese good for the colon.

Stop eating fish oil or soybean oil in all forms including chicken. Chicken and fish (unless wild) are not your highest choice nowadays to eat.


----------



## No more IBS (Sep 7, 2016)

Magnesium 400 mg. 2-3 times per day. Will fix your constipation, gastric reflux, abdominal pain etc. like you never knew possible!


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

So I have done all the tests so far; The Pelvic floor and abdominal CT Scan, Colon Transit time test, The Pudeneual stimulation diagnostic Test, Anal Manometry and the Rectal Ultrasound. So far they believe that I could have a small prolapse just before the anal muscle which is causing my end to block up like a plug everytime I attempt to go the toilet. This also explains why my rectum struggles to relax allowing me to get a natural urge. Although he said it was only "Some prolapsing", so I am hesitant to believe that this the main cause. I was very worried after the last three tests (he Pudeneual stimulation diagnostic Test, Anal Manometry and the Rectal Ultrasound.) because I had a heck load of mucous and blood come out for the rest of the day, it disappeared by the next morning though, I hope that didn't mess something up worse in there. I get my actual results back tomorrow from the surgeon.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good you had your tests although sorry you had all that mucous and blood come out the next day. ask your surgeon about that if you are concerned.

at least now you are on your way to getting some answers. keep us posted. good luck.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jotoo15 said:


> So I have done all the tests so far; The Pelvic floor and abdominal CT Scan, Colon Transit time test, The Pudeneual stimulation diagnostic Test, Anal Manometry and the Rectal Ultrasound. So far they believe that I could have a small prolapse just before the anal muscle which is causing my end to block up like a plug everytime I attempt to go the toilet. This also explains why my rectum struggles to relax allowing me to get a natural urge. Although he said it was only "Some prolapsing", so I am hesitant to believe that this the main cause. I was very worried after the last three tests (he Pudeneual stimulation diagnostic Test, Anal Manometry and the Rectal Ultrasound.) because I had a heck load of mucous and blood come out for the rest of the day, it disappeared by the next morning though, I hope that didn't mess something up worse in there. I get my actual results back tomorrow from the surgeon.


Does anyone else in your family have IBS?


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

@Flossy Why do you ask? IBS is not an established Diagnosis, it has no foundation, why do you assume that I have IBS? My full blooded sister and my father both have outlet constipation and constantly get hemmeroids followed by what would seem odd bowel issues that would occur shortly after a bad flare up, so I would assume their outlet constipation caused their gut to become upset, albeit I have newvr gotten hemmeroids myself as I use the footstool technique, I breath into the diaphragm and constantly practice coordination with my pelvic floor as well as eat a well balanced diet. However this doesn't prevent the issue from growing gradually worse. But I can imagine why outlet constipation and straining can lead to hemorrhoids.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

@Annie7 I see my surgeon today!! I stumbled across an article and she has experienced an awful lot of similar things as me as well as the long and strenuous diagnostics and finally got diagnosed with Severe Internal prolapse. I was told by my GP that could just have IBS; Which would be? Everyone I know that has originally been diagnosed with apparent IBS by their doctors sought further diagnostics and have found ranging from serious to less serious causes. There is almost always a reason for why someone is experiencing bowel problems, whether or not the medical and study field has gotten to that stage where they have the appropriate study diagnostic for what they could have for them to actually get diagnosed with a real diagnosis rather than a blanket term with no potential prognosis, just management.

Here is the article 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1207203/Me-operation-Doctors-said-I-IBS--fact-Id-suffered-prolapse.html


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Joto--i agree with you 100%.

i was originally dx'd with ibs-c but after reading here on the board and elsewhere i began to suspect my problems were a little more than ibs so i found a good gastroenterologist and had some tests (sitz marker, defecography, anal manometry) which dx'd colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum.

thanks for the link. i've seen that article before. it was posted here quite a while ago by someone who was told that they "just had ibs" and then testing showed that they had a prolpase....

i do hope your prolapse isn't severe ...that's good you are seeing your surgeon today. good luck with everything. thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Jotoo15 (Aug 27, 2016)

@Annie7 Thank you so much for the support, Annie. I personally feel that IBS as a diagnosis should be banned, it is misleading and gives people the illusion that they are going to have to live with it for the rest of their lives when they could have a more sinister issue happening inside them and a potential solution, I know of a few people that have given up the search and have accepted this as a part of their life.. (Namely my sister) But for those like me, will never ever stop searching for an answer, and I may have found it, today is the day that all my hard work and searching will finally pay off.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, you're right. doctors are all too quick to slap an ibs dx on someone, give them the "fiber, water, exercise" mantra and tell them to just live with it. good for you for persevering and researching and searching for an answer. never ever ever give up, i always say.

it was a big relief for me to get my diagnoses because then the docs finally started taking me seriously instead of just dismissing me .....


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Jotoo15 said:


> @Flossy Why do you ask? IBS is not an established Diagnosis, it has no foundation, why do you assume that I have IBS? My full blooded sister and my father both have outlet constipation and constantly get hemmeroids followed by what would seem odd bowel issues that would occur shortly after a bad flare up, so I would assume their outlet constipation caused their gut to become upset, albeit I have newvr gotten hemmeroids myself as I use the footstool technique, I breath into the diaphragm and constantly practice coordination with my pelvic floor as well as eat a well balanced diet. However this doesn't prevent the issue from growing gradually worse. But I can imagine why outlet constipation and straining can lead to hemorrhoids.


Why do I ask if anyone in your family has IBS? Because oftentimes, it is genetic. Several members of my family have it.

Why do I assume you have IBS? I guess because this is an IBS message board.

-I use a footstool too, it helps a little bit, but not how I wish it would (swoosh!).

-Do you think you're going to get surgery then?


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Jotoo,

I was just wondering, have you ever tried fermented foods ?

I've read of someone eating a big variety of fermented foods, the ones with the good bacteria in them. These are the probiotic foods that are recommends so much. They are the ones that help our digestive system. The person was trying quite a variety of them : uncooked and unpasteurized sauerkraut, Kimchi, Kombachu, Kefir, and Miso. Sounded like they really tried to consume quite a bit of these, and also fresh fruits and fresh vegetables. They claimed it helped them.


----------

